

The next Silicon Valley? It may be New York  - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/web/06/07/internet.week.new.york/index.html

======
samratjp
Ah, this nails the coffin: "I don't know if New York will ever become Silicon
Valley," Flint added. "In some ways, do you want it to become Silicon Valley?
The culture here is very different than the culture there."

It's funny how the article talks about Jay-Z and Sinatra and the local
culture's fond admiration of music, fashion and finance. But, in the valley,
you get admiration for working at <some_hot_startup> The friends'
impressiveness factor is still higher in the valley.

------
wglb
Or, it may not. Were they even big enough to have a bust around y2k? Isn't it
a factor that so much of the talent is very highly paid in the financial
industry?

